# 6505mh vs evh lbx ll.



## Fretwreck (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone tried these two out? If so, which one did you prefer? I have a 6534+ and love it. Looking for something close to that in a low watt head. Would pair it with a 1x12 cab of some sort for lower volume playing


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 27, 2017)

The lbx


----------



## Stellar Sepulchres (Sep 27, 2017)

I love my little 6505 MH. I own the full 100 watt EVH 5150 too and as a comparison it definitely has a different high end character to the 6505. I don't know if the character of the full 100 watt EVH 5150 tone perfectly translates over to the EVH LBX II so I don't know if they would be different to the 6505 in the same way. The 6505MH has more features that you might consider too: it has two channels, digital reverb, headphone jack, the MSDI thing, and its cheaper.


----------



## R34CH (Sep 28, 2017)

I also really enjoy my 6505MH. I've found it's perfect for bed room / TV volume but can also get stupid loud in the band practice room...and the price is right.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Sep 28, 2017)

I have the LBX mk. 1 and she is a beast. Can't comment on the 6505MH. Never tried the Peavey.


----------



## BadSeed (Sep 28, 2017)

I can't speak for the LBX as I dem'd one briefly in store (but still sounded great) but I LOVE my 6505MH. I have 10 tube amps, and even when I'm able to put some volume into my playing, I still think that the 6505MH sounds excellent. I have a 6505+ big brother and have to say I actually prefer the clarity of the MH to the wall of sound that is the 120 Watt 6505+. They are quite bright, but in a very manageable way. Best advice would be the pair it with an oversized cab with Celestion K100 speakers.


----------



## thebrokeguitarist (Sep 29, 2017)

I own the 6505MH and I *love *it!!! It's perfect for my apartment in 1W mode through my Panama 4x8. I'm going to see how it keeps up with a full band next Saturday through my buddies 4x12 at his rehearsal place. So I can report back then about how it does with a drummer, bassist, second guitarist, and vocalist through PA.

Here's my .02c on the MH v LBX. I tried the LBXI, LBXII, and MH in one day at Guitar Center and Sam Ash. I *HATED *the LBX's at anything below 2 on their post gain (in the 1/4 power mode) which was stupid loud, defeating the purpose of a lunchbox amp. They sounded like broken radios with no bass, all treble, and scratchy gain until you got those power tubes cooking. I gave them the benefit of the doubt and thought GC might have duds so I went to Sam Ash across the street. Same problem.

The MH on the other hand sounded great at both stores through a Mesa and matching Peavey 1x12. So I ordered a used model on Reverb for $300 and saved myself $250ish ($350ish if I'd have gone with the LBX).

Some people say they don't have the broken-radio problem with the LBXs. Again, I'll give the benefit of the doubt and admit it's possible that both GC and Sam Ash had duds.

But go try em both in store if you have the opportunity and go with your gut. I did and I've literally never been happier with my practicing tone at home. It's truly inspired me to practice more which has lead to my playing improving more these past 3 months than the past 3 years.


----------



## kylendm (Sep 29, 2017)

I just got a MH in a trade today. I've only played it for a little bit but I can say that I like what I hear. I've only played it through my cab with K100s but it's got plenty of bottom end to it.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 30, 2017)

Neither... get an Ironball


----------



## KailM (Sep 30, 2017)

thebrokeguitarist said:


> Here's my .02c on the MH v LBX. I tried the LBXI, LBXII, and MH in one day at Guitar Center and Sam Ash. I *HATED *the LBX's at anything below 2 on their post gain (in the 1/4 power mode) which was stupid loud, defeating the purpose of a lunchbox amp. They sounded like broken radios with no bass, all treble, and scratchy gain until you got those power tubes cooking. I gave them the benefit of the doubt and thought GC might have duds so I went to Sam Ash across the street. Same problem.



This was exactly my experience with the LBX II as well. It sounded TERRIBLE at low volumes in all power modes. Like AM-radio bad. I turned it up a bit and I could tell the sound was going to improve, but at that point it was WAY too loud to play in a store. My 6505 120-watt head sounds FAR better at lower volumes than that. I played a 5150 III 50 watt head another time and that amp also sounded 10X better than the LBX at low volumes. The LBX may sound good at high volumes, but that kind of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?

I am of the firm opinion that the only reason to buy a lunchbox style head is because of the size and weight. Otherwise, bigger amps sound better in all situations. Including TV volumes.


----------



## Sogradde (Sep 30, 2017)

Got an LBX mk. I and I honestly use it mostly for band and live things because it's stupidly loud but sounds well at high volumes.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 30, 2017)

KailM said:


> This was exactly my experience with the LBX II as well. It sounded TERRIBLE at low volumes in all power modes. Like AM-radio bad. I turned it up a bit and I could tell the sound was going to improve, but at that point it was WAY too loud to play in a store. My 6505 120-watt head sounds FAR better at lower volumes than that. I played a 5150 III 50 watt head another time and that amp also sounded 10X better than the LBX at low volumes. The LBX may sound good at high volumes, but that kind of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?
> 
> I am of the firm opinion that the only reason to buy a lunchbox style head is because of the size and weight. Otherwise, bigger amps sound better in all situations. Including TV volumes.



That's exactly my experience too though I didn't bother explaining but just the "neither, buy an Ironball". That's why I keep and love my 5153 50w, but the lbxs aren't for me. They start being bearable at insane volume levels.


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 30, 2017)

chopeth said:


> That's exactly my experience too though I didn't bother explaining but just the "neither, buy an Ironball". That's why I keep and love my 5153 50w, but the lbxs aren't for me. They start being bearable at insane volume levels.



That's only a problem with the LBX II. It's flawed. The LBX I is great at low volumes.

http://sevenstring.org/threads/evh-lbx-2.321914/#post-4741895


----------



## Fretwreck (Sep 30, 2017)

When it comes to the high gain side of things, I've owned a duel rec (multi watt version),evh 50 watt, and victory kraken. So far I like the peavey 6534+ better. Been watching demos of various lunch box amps and for the price I'm liking the 6505 mh the most. Gonna have to head to the city and try one.


----------

